# A rumor I heard...



## greenguy (Jul 8, 2009)

I heard a rumor that the dispensaries are going to have to stop selling crossed strains and that they will only be able to carry the "original strains" ....for instance they wont be able to sell _head band_ (_sour diesal x og kush_) any more, only the original two strains. Is there any merrit to this at all?


----------



## Hick (Jul 9, 2009)

hmmm.. sounds "improbable" to me... just "how" and "who" is going to determine if it is a hybrid or not?
  I mean if "I" _say_ it is og kush, who is going to prove it isn't?.. and how?


----------



## NorCalHal (Jul 9, 2009)

Havn't heard this, and I do not think that will be the case, no way.


----------



## greenguy (Jul 9, 2009)

I found it unlikely but came from somewhat of a reliable source...the idea behind this rumor is this...

If the weed is for medical purposes and one type of weed is better for some symptoms then others then mixing the strains is like giving a patient a "drug coctail" same as if a pharmacist gave you a mixed batch of pills, which obviously wouldnt fly with regulations...


----------



## NorCalHal (Jul 10, 2009)

That is WHY I say that MMJ is ONLY a stepping stone, and WE do NOT want herb Decrimed just for medical reasons. It MUST be for Rec use also.

Just like Beer to Hard Booze, it can be 5% to 151% and noone crys about that....


----------



## Hick (Jul 10, 2009)

..ahhh-haa!..(sniff sniff)..is that a gubamunt _Regulatory_ commission I smell in the background?..


----------



## Super Silver Haze (Jul 10, 2009)

greenguy said:
			
		

> ...mixing the strains is like giving a patient a "drug coctail" same as if a pharmacist gave you a mixed batch of pills, which obviously wouldnt fly with regulations...



mixing strains is Much different and non-lethal.  just a rumor.

pharmaceuticals interact with each other and can cause permanent damage to internal organs as well as being quite lethal.  however, cannabis is non-lethal and mixing strains together can not cause permanent damage.  thats the difference.


----------

